# What goes bump in the Night



## Rage (Nov 2, 2012)

You did exactly what I had in mind with the pull string fingers, great job. Any chance of a video to show how well the finger articulate? Are you running the amp off 12v with a inverter or it a 12v amp? The whole stalker figure presents very good.


----------



## Vilessence (Nov 3, 2012)

12 volt car amp and I use a stinger spv 20 battery that is 15 pounds. Will post video of both hands when I finish 2nd hand . With 3 inch pull on cable fingers move all the way closed. Ok fixed video link sorry about that.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

So sweet - love that it has sounds and you made that camera system to see what the heck is going one. Sophisticated and super scary. Bet that was a hoot on Halloween.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Pretty cool project. I like the hands. What kind of cables are you using for the finger actuation? And is that sugru holding the cables on the fingers?


----------



## Vilessence (Nov 3, 2012)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> Pretty cool project. I like the hands. What kind of cables are you using for the finger actuation? And is that sugru holding the cables on the fingers?


 Kevlar 100 pound fishing line for the cable control of the fingers. No stretch and it is smooth running inside of 3/16 automotive brake line which I use for the guides. Epoxy I used is JB weld. Going to use rtv to hold the brake tubing to the fingers the jb weld cracks when it gets to cold .


----------

